# cell phones



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We pay for a phone plan for 6 smart phones using lots of data. Did a little shopping around to save money seams most companies are similar in plan prices and price of the phone . Anyone know how to save money on these plans


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Straight Talk works reasonably well here for most, be prepared for about zero customer support.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

endrow said:


> We pay for a phone plan for 6 smart phones using lots of data. Did a little shopping around to save money seams most companies are similar in plan prices and price of the phone . Anyone know how to save money on these plans


We just changed our work plan around. Its AT&T but we now have a "business plan". We can have 5 lines for $120/month. I am not a real tech person but could you get Wifi out to your barns so the phones would run off of that more, and use less data???


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> We pay for a phone plan for 6 smart phones using lots of data. Did a little shopping around to save money seams most companies are similar in plan prices and price of the phone . Anyone know how to save money on these plans


The Phones would be the same no matter what company as the companies don't make the phones. The companies just have slightly different ways of paying for them. The main networks are At & t, Verizon, T mobile. So those are your 3 main choices. All the cheaper companies run on those networks. But to be cheaper the smaller companies have to give up something. This is just what I think but I could be wrong. I switched over to At & t from Verizon after 16 years. I should have done it sooner because the connection is better and more reliable. Still not perfect, but better then Verizon, and way better then T-mobile. The bill is similar for similar service for At & t then Verizon. T-mobiles plans are cheaper, but if you can't use your phone then the savings isn't worth it.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

Google fi might work it is new but looks like it might the next thing. Still in limited area rollout


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> We pay for a phone plan for 6 smart phones using lots of data. Did a little shopping around to save money seams most companies are similar in plan prices and price of the phone . Anyone know how to save money on these plans


Depends on service in your area. And how much data you use. I have Verizon because they are only ones who work here @ home. They have me.

The prepaid wally world and the mobile seem to be cheap. Boost is one. But, none are Verizon and work here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

*The top 5 wireless telecommunications facilities-based service providers by subscriber count in the United States are:*


Verizon Wireless: 143.9 million (Q3 2016)
AT&T Mobility: 133.3 million (Q3 2016)
T-Mobile US: 69.4 million (Q3 2016)
Sprint Corporation: 60.2 million (Q3 2016)
U.S. Cellular: 5.0 million (Q3 2016)

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> *The top 5 wireless telecommunications facilities-based service providers by subscriber count in the United States are:*
> 
> 
> Verizon Wireless: 143.9 million (Q3 2016)
> ...


I didn't realize Tmobile was still so far behind At and t and Verizon. I guess there are more subscribers though then the population of the U.S. I wonder what subscriber means? Does it mean activations of some sort of device? We actually have 3 in our house with At & t. One for me, my wife, and our home phone. But then there are people like my dad who I doubt will ever have a cell phone. And this is the top 5. No including all the other providers.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tesla, a lot of places have things we wouldn't think about. Now that I think about it, @ work we probably have at least 1 if not 2 "subscribers" per employee. That most wouldn't think about. I didn't until after the stats either.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

PaMike said:


> We just changed our work plan around. Its AT&T but we now have a "business plan". We can have 5 lines for $120/month. I am not a real tech person but could you get Wifi out to your barns so the phones would run off of that more, and use less data???


To get WIFI in your barns you would need to run your internet cable and set up a router.

We ran cable and routers in our shop at my day job so we could use tables on shop floor and the cables could only be

so long then they needed a booster on the cable to work.

I am not real good at tech stuff just talk to our IT guy while I helped pull cable. Hope this helps.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> We just changed our work plan around. Its AT&T but we now have a "business plan". We can have 5 lines for $120/month. I am not a real tech person but could you get Wifi out to your barns so the phones would run off of that more, and use less data???


What are the specs of that plan and what are the qualifications to be a "business plan". We are paying almost double that on 4 lines and I don't even have a smart phone. Feel free to pm me if you like. Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have Verizon, used to have Alltel but they sold to Verizon a few years back.....without a doubt, they were the very best cell company I've dealt with, I wish they were still around. It's really very region specific as to tower coverage, not all networks are created equal, that's for sure .....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

notmydaytoday said:


> To get WIFI in your barns you would need to run your internet cable and set up a router.


I have Wi-Fi in my barn with no cables or router. I just have an AT&T Hot-spot little box smaller than my cell phone. This Hot-spot is what I use to surf the web.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Teslan said:


> I wonder what subscriber means? Does it mean activations of some sort of device?


They can count a lot, every new GM vehicle comes with hands free phone (for 3-12 months), so that would be counted in ATT numbers I believe. IDK, what Ford, Chrysler, Honda and the rest use, but they would using someone's network.

Larry


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Y'all may laugh but I still use a phone that has a lid on it!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bluefarmer said:


> Y'all may laugh but I still use a phone that has a lid on it!!


So does my father. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> What are the specs of that plan and what are the qualifications to be a "business plan". We are paying almost double that on 4 lines and I don't even have a smart phone. Feel free to pm me if you like. Thanks


I honestly don't know much about it as my business partner handles that. All I know is up to 5 smart phones or tablets. I think the data is shared between all the devises and its about $125/month.

Here is some info off the AT & T site

https://www.wireless.att.com/businesscenter/plans/mobile-share.jsp


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> I honestly don't know much about it as my business partner handles that. All I know is up to 5 smart phones or tablets. I think the data is shared between all the devises and its about $125/month.
> 
> Here is some info off the AT & T site
> 
> https://www.wireless.att.com/businesscenter/plans/mobile-share.jsp


Thank you


----------

